# The Witches- Picaxe Controlled 3 Axis heads



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Here is a quick look at Aggie and Gertie Weirding, my picaxe controlled 3 axis heads. They rely heavily on the work that Halstaff has done with random 3 axis movement and jaw servo drivers.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

These ladies are wonderful - loads of personality and great movement.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Way cool! Nice work.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Nice smooth movement and good looking too.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

These are awesome! Excellent work!


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

Great work. I am trying a 3 axis skill for the first time, this year and I can appreciate the work involved. I am glad to hear that there is another person who does not like to put ut things that they consider inadequate. My wife keeps saying" no one will notice ,but you!' I am my own worst critic. Great set up . Have a great night on Thursday.


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

Extremely nice. I like the choices for the head positioning.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Very Nice! a lot of work went into this. I also will not put out something that I do not think is ready or not finished - you are among like minded people.


----------

